# Buying a Ruffland Kennel at 9 months



## Limecoconut (Aug 18, 2020)

My male V is nine months next week and currently 24 inch at the shoulder, 25 inch collar to butt (both those may be off a tiny bit, getting him to not be curious of me as I measure is difficult) 30 inch circumference of ribs, and 51 lbs last week.

I want to buy a ruffland kennel. I am thinking Intermediate SUV would work best for my smallest vehicle, therefore giving me the most flexibility. I have a mazda cx9 and would love to crate him at the same time seat all six humans, I think I can fit it in with one third row seat up. If a large is a must, we may just always caravan when all need to go, or crate in truck bed in appropriate weather. 

Those with more V experience, how close to done is he? Will Cisco be one of those males who works better in a large?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

My female Wirehair Vizsla was around 40lbs at 9 months and stays around 53-55lbs fully grown at a similar height and backlength as your boy. I'm curious what others say because my data might not be relevant between the different gender and breed, but he might be around 75-80% of his final weight. 

I've had an intermediate for almost 8 years now and have been really happy with it. I was on the fence about whether an intermediate size would work for you if he ends up north of 65lbs or something, but in the video below you can see they use one for an 80lb Spinone, so I think that settles it. I guess it depends on how much smaller the suv style fits.


----------



## Limecoconut (Aug 18, 2020)

einspänner said:


> My female Wirehair Vizsla was around 40lbs at 9 months and stays around 53-55lbs fully grown at a similar height and backlength as your boy. I'm curious what others say because my data might not be relevant between the different gender and breed, but he might be around 75-80% of his final weight.
> 
> I've had an intermediate for almost 8 years now and have been really happy with it. I was on the fence about whether an intermediate size would work for you if he ends up north of 65lbs or something, but in the video below you can see they use one for an 80lb Spinone, so I think that settles it. I guess it depends on how much smaller the suv style fits.


Thank you for your reply! I am glad they fit, but that spinone looks so uncomfortable! I think I may go to the large, our drives can be quite long.


----------

